# co2 per minute



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

i have 180 gal tank with alittle over 300 watt of lighting. How much co2 should i use.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

probably 120bpm. really depends on how you are dispersing.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> probably 120bpm. really depends on how you are dispersing.


explain. how do you think


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

with that light, 1.7wpg, you dont really need a co2. here is the LIST of the low light plants, that are easy to take care of.

120bpm means 120 bubble per minute.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> with that light, 1.7wpg, you dont really need a co2. here is the LIST of the low light plants, that are easy to take care of.
> 
> 120bpm means 120 bubble per minute.


WPG rule goes out the window when dealing with large tanks. aso he dosen't indicate what type of lighting is going over the tank. could be metal halaide could be T5's could be PC's. 1.7 isn't really low light. its low-med. imo.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> with that light, 1.7wpg, you dont really need a co2. here is the LIST of the low light plants, that are easy to take care of.
> 
> 120bpm means 120 bubble per minute.


WPG rule goes out the window when dealing with large tanks. aso he dosen't indicate what type of lighting is going over the tank. could be metal halaide could be T5's could be PC's. 1.7 isn't really low light. its low-med. imo.
[/quote]
power compact.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ok. so like I suggested you're in the high lowlight area. at anyrate if you are doing pressurized you should consider a drop checker. it will tell you when you're co2 levels are good.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> ok. so like I suggested you're in the high lowlight area. at anyrate if you are doing pressurized you should consider a drop checker. it will tell you when you're co2 levels are good.


how do they work.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

basically they are a known kh solution that indicates the PH at certain CO2 levels. When your co2 level is low they indicate blue. when you are at optimal they indicate green and when your CO2 is too high it is yellow. Very simple to use. Depending on where you get them you can get them from 10 - 80 bucks. Mine being 10, ADA being 80. But they serve the exact same function.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You can also use this chart, that tells u good CO2 levels by measuring both pH and KH values

I think using CO2 in a medium or even a lower light tank makes all the difference.. more green and healthy looking, and in most cases, less algea. (depending on nutrient balance, and tank maintenance)


----------

